# Cabela's Deluxe Back-up Light Kit



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I installed these Cabela back up lights last week, work great when hooking up the camper or trailer at night. Got them from Cabelas online for $30. The wire for the on/off switch is only long enough to place it in the bed of the truck, I just added the 5' of wire that was left over from the main power wire and wired it in the cab. Lights really help! Was gonna get those plug & play White Night lights, but after reading some of the negative reviews and the cost being $80 - I decided to look elsewhere.

Cabela's back up lights URL


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice. I want to apply the same principle, but put them on the camper instead. Maybe near the front corners, mounted to the frame just under the front compartments, pointing back towards the camper axles and outbound somewhat. If I put them on the rear bumper, then I still couldn't see the trailer tires.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

GoVols,

That's a good idea also.......


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._457_901786.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._457_133140.jpg

I put 2 back up lights on the rear of truck and 2 on the rear of camper. I also added 2 clear marker lights to each side under the TT frame to light up the ground where the wheels roll.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._457_901786.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._457_133140.jpg
> 
> I put 2 back up lights on the rear of truck and 2 on the rear of camper. I also added 2 clear marker lights to each side under the TT frame to light up the ground where the wheels roll.


 got a bigger pic of the clear marker lights? When I click the link the pic is real small.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._457_133140.jpg

The pic was taken with the duct tape still holding the wires, that is not the way it is now


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._457_133140.jpg
> 
> The pic was taken with the duct tape still holding the wires, that is not the way it is now


I like the clear marker lights under the wheels. I'm curious though. Can you turn these on temporarily while driving at night so you can see the wheels or more to help out when navigating a camping spot at night? I would like to occassionally see the trailer tires when I'm driving at night.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the 4 marker lights wired with the 2 back up lights, on a switch on my dash

John


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have the 4 marker lights wired with the 2 back up lights, on a switch on my dash
> 
> John


And how is that routed through the truck/trailer connection? Within the pigtail, or separate connection?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Center terminal on the light plug


----------

